# SVN Exchange Success



## Troopers (Oct 14, 2009)

I've recently read where several members have had successful SVN exchanges.  If you have been successful, please state:

1.  Where
2.  Room size, view, etc
3.  When

Thanks!


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 14, 2009)

1. Where  - WSJ 
2. Room size, view, etc  2 bdrm loft, technically OV but really IV
3. When - 1/30-2/06/09  (platinum plus season)
4. When do you reserve?  I called at exactly 8 months (May 30, 2008) at 9am EST/EDT
5. Comments - This was a Friday check-in


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 14, 2009)

I have had many SNV exchanges over the past two years.

WKV, HRA, SBP, SVV, WKORV

studio, one bedroom, two bedroom, three bedroom

Most of them were made at 8 months out. SVV and SBP were made about 6-7 months out.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2009)

at WKORV on SVN exchange from 1Bd Plat/Prem WKV (81K SO) - got corner OV 1Bd villa (not LO) in B3 - 6th floor - in back (called at 8 months).

interesting thing about this villa is that it is a single (not LO) 1Bd and has extra room because of the single usage foyer area - and window on side


----------



## Transit (Oct 14, 2009)

Harborside 06/07 1 bed deluxe /bridge veiw
WSJ..........06/08  1 bed loft /bay view
Harborside 06/09 2 bed standard /bridge view
Harborside 06/10 1 bed deluxe
* I had a 09/08 Harborside 1 bed deluxe cancelled re: Hurricaine


----------



## tropical1 (Oct 14, 2009)

WKORVN 7/12/09-7/19/09, 1 bdrm, called 5 months out.  Had originally exchanged to Lagunamar 8 months out and changed our plans in February 09.


----------



## jarta (Oct 15, 2009)

Exchanged my:
April 3-10, 2010 (Easter week) reservation for my 3-br at Harborside

For an:
April 9-16, 2010 reservation for a 3-br at St. John.

Reservation made via SVN on 9/26/09.  Information that St. John was available was posted on TUG on 9/25/09.   ...   eom


----------



## cherrysaw (Oct 15, 2009)

I exchanged my 2bd Vistana Villages for a 2bd Harborside. We just returned from 10/3-10/10 & LOVED it. I called exactly 8mos out for the exchange.
Sue


----------



## Troopers (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  Very helpful.  Maybe I'll give it a go when I get tired of Maui.   

I was inspired by "Report your success here" on Flyertalk.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 15, 2009)

Troopers said:


> Thanks everyone.  Very helpful.  Maybe I'll give it a go when I get tired of Maui.
> 
> I was inspired by "Report your success here" on Flyertalk.



Considering that you own Maui, you have a lot of options to trade. I wanted recommend II for your Maui unit. And if you wanted summer or spring at HRA or WSJ, you could easily do a direct trade. You just need to know who to talk to or where to look. That is what we did with our WSJ unit, traded with a WKORV owner for next summer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 15, 2009)

These are via SVN Staroptions you guys are talking about, right?


----------



## Troopers (Oct 15, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> These are via SVN Staroptions you guys are talking about, right?



Yup.......


----------



## WINSLOW (Oct 18, 2009)

Just used our StarOptions for the 1st time and traded our Vistana 2 bedroom for a 1 bedroom premium at Harborside for June 18 - 25, 2010 this morning, called at exactly 9:00AM like everyone here said to do and it worked!!  Thank you everyone for sharing your tips!!

Crystal


----------



## grgs (Oct 18, 2009)

2006:

1. WKORV
2. 1 bdrm for 12 nights, OV but really pool view (2nd floor)
3. June
4. Exactly 8 months out

2008:
1. WLM
2. 1 bdrm for 7 nights?
3. June
4. Exactly 8 months out

(note: WLM's opening ended up getting delayed and SVO cancelled this reservation.)

2010:

1. Harborside
2. 1 bdrm for 17 nights
3. June-early July
4. Exactly 8 months out

Glorian


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 18, 2009)

WINSLOW said:


> Just used our StarOptions for the 1st time and traded our Vistana 2 bedroom for a 1 bedroom premium at Harborside for June 18 - 25, 2010 this morning, called at exactly 9:00AM like everyone here said to do and it worked!!  Thank you everyone for sharing your tips!!
> 
> Crystal





grgs said:


> 2006:
> 
> 1. WKORV
> 2. 1 bdrm for 12 nights, OV but really pool view (2nd floor)
> ...



Congratulations to you both!!!!


----------



## Maui_ed (Oct 21, 2009)

2008:

1. WKORVN
2. 1 bdrm (studio) for 1 week
3. Late February
4. 8 months out

1. WKV
2. 2 bedroom lockoff for 1 week
3. Early October
4. 8 months out

2009:
1. WKORVN
2. 1 bdrm (full) for 1 week
3. Late February
4. 8 months out

1. WKORVN
2. 1 bdrm (studio) for 1 week
3. Late May
4. 8 months out (upgraded to 1 bd full at 4 months out)

1. WMH
2. 1 bdrm (full) for 1 week
3. Early Oct.
4. 5 months out


----------



## RLOGO (Nov 19, 2009)

I own SVV 2BR LO Platinum EY

My last 3 exchanges were:

2007 
1.	Westin St. John
2.	1BR premimum-Hillside villa w/ partial ocean view
3.	President's Week (1 week)
4.	Waitlist 8 months- came in mid November
5.	http://picasaweb.google.com/rlogo142/StJohn2007#


2008 
1.	WKORVN
2.	1BR premimum- ocean view
3.	Spring Break (8 nights)
4.	8 months
5.	http://picasaweb.google.com/rlogo142/MauiWKORVN2008#


2009
1.	Harborside Atlantis
2.	1BR premimum- Building#2
3.	President's Week (1 week)
4.	8 months


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 19, 2009)

These are my SVN trades using my Plat WKR week with 148k SOs.
*
2006*

WKORV
Premium 1-Bed
Building 4, 6th Floor Deluxe Unit, view of pool and ocean (this was an incredible introduction to SVN trades!)
May, 1 week

WKV
Premium 1-Bed
Building 3, 3rd Floor, view of golf course
September, 1 week

WMH
Premium 1-Bed
Don't know location, 1st Floor unit, close(r) to adult pool than main pool, view of golf course
October/November, 3 nights (we had two full weeks via II getaway for family, as well)


*2007*

Harborside
Premium 1-Bed
Building 5, 1st Floor, view of trees & HBR roads (ie. ugly view)
May, 1 week

WKORV-N
Premium 1-Bed
Building 6, 6th Floor, view of pool and ocean
September, 8 nights


*2008*

WPV
Premium Studio
Building 6, 2nd (top) Floor, direct & fantastic view of ocean at end of building
August/September, 1 week

WLR
Premium 1-Bed
Building 6, 5th Floor, nice view of pool and ocean
November/December, 13 nights


*2009*

WKORV-N
Premium Studio reserved, upgraded at no charge to Premium 1-Bed 
Building 7, 2nd Floor, north view of open area and ocean
February/March, 10 nights

Harborside
1-Bed (not Premium)
Building 2, 3rd Floor, corner unit (larger with patio), partial view of pool
May, 9 nights


----------



## RLOGO (Nov 19, 2009)

Ken555 said:


> Harborside
> 1-Bed (not Premium)
> Building 2, 3rd Floor, corner unit (larger with patio), partial view of pool
> May, 9 nights




Nice exchanges.  9 nights at the Harborside is perfect amount of time.


----------



## Transit (Nov 19, 2009)

Ken555 said:


> These are my SVN trades using my Plat WKR week with 148k SOs.



Ken is my new SVN Hero...


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 19, 2009)

Transit said:


> Ken is my new SVN Hero...



LOL - Thanks 

It's appropriate to point out, though, that it is relatively easy to get great trades within SVN and enjoy wonderful resorts. As everyone knows, the main issue is when you travel and when you reserve. I very much like the SVN program and the resorts and hope to continue having this belief in years to come. That said, I'm beginning to feel the need to have new locations to travel to...

Perhaps we should start a similar thread for Starwood -> II/RCI success stories. I'm always interested in learning about other quality resorts I can use my SVR & WMH weeks to trade into. (I know some of you are boycotting II right now, but *this* is a positive t/s thread! )


----------



## Transit (Nov 19, 2009)

I like the Idea of staying for 9 or 10 nights.I've considered it but never set it up.


----------



## Troopers (Nov 19, 2009)

Ken555 said:


> It's appropriate to point out, though, that it is *relatively easy* to get great trades within SVN and enjoy wonderful resorts.



That's awesome...it's part of the reason I started this thread.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 20, 2009)

Ken555 said:


> It's appropriate to point out, though, that it is relatively easy to get great trades within SVN and enjoy wonderful resorts. As everyone knows, the main issue is when you travel and when you reserve. I very much like the SVN program and the resorts and hope to continue having this belief in years to come. That said, I'm beginning to feel the need to have new locations to travel to...
> 
> Perhaps we should start a similar thread for Starwood -> II/RCI success stories. I'm always interested in learning about other quality resorts I can use my SVR & WMH weeks to trade into. (I know some of you are boycotting II right now, but *this* is a positive t/s thread! )



Since we have become owners in the Starwood system, we have enjoyed great trades via II and SVN. 

I don't post about a lot of the trades/exchanges......mostly because of the loose lips theory. I am more then happy to discuss timesharing over a drink or two, if I ever pass through the same resort as any of you.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 20, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Since we have become owners in the Starwood system, we have enjoyed great trades via II and SVN.
> 
> I don't post about a lot of the trades/exchanges......mostly because of the loose lips theory. I am more then happy to discuss timesharing over a drink or two, if I ever pass through the same resort as any of you.



Good point. And yet again I feel the need to call for a private board so that we don't have to worry about who reads our posts... /sigh


----------



## Joshadelic (Dec 15, 2009)

Harborside Atlantis Resort
2bedroom lockoff
8/15/10 - 12 nights

Reservation made at 8:59am today!!  Thanks to everyone here for their advice!!!


----------



## melrobin (Dec 15, 2009)

Harborside 1-BDRM 7/3/2010-7/10/2010


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 15, 2009)

Joshadelic said:


> Harborside Atlantis Resort
> 2bedroom lockoff
> 8/15/09 - 12 nights
> 
> Reservation made at 8:59am today!!  Thanks to everyone here for their advice!!!



You meant 8/15/10??


----------



## Joshadelic (Dec 15, 2009)

yumdrey said:


> You meant 8/15/10??



I was so surprised to get the reservation that I overlooked that.  Yes, 2010!!


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 15, 2009)

Joshadelic said:


> Harborside Atlantis Resort
> 2bedroom lockoff
> 8/15/10 - 12 nights
> 
> Reservation made at 8:59am today!!  Thanks to everyone here for their advice!!!




Congrats! You'll have a blast there


----------



## grgs (Dec 15, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Since we have become owners in the Starwood system, we have enjoyed great trades via II and SVN.
> 
> I don't post about a lot of the trades/exchanges......mostly because of the loose lips theory. I am more then happy to discuss timesharing over a drink or two, if I ever pass through the same resort as any of you.



Well, I think discussing great SVN exchanges would be good PR for Starwood--I don't they would have an issue with this.  II exchanges are another matter.

Glorian


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thought it was time to bring back this positive thread. I'll start by adding my 2010 reservations... 

*2010*

WDW
Premium 1-Bed
October [one week]

HBR
Premium 1-Bed
October [one week]

WKV
Premium 1-Bed
December [10 nights]

Each of these reservations were made eight months out and I had no problem obtaining my preferred location and check-in/out day. 

FWIW, this year my MF/night cost is only $56.10. My average MF/night cost since I started using my Platinum WKV in 2006 is $66.70 (95 nights total, almost all of which were in 1-Bed Premium units). This includes MF + SVN fees for the five years, of course.


----------



## Flankster (Apr 4, 2010)

*Trade with other owners...?*

Hi -

New to the thread, so apologies upfront if my question has already been addressed.  I have to admit that I am still learning how to leverage the SVO program to its fullest to maximize the options I own.  I am glad I stumbled upon this site!

Let's say I own a week at the Westin Princeville Ocean Resort (Kaua‘i, HI) where as an owner I have a home resort preference period that allows me to request my 2B-lock-off four (4) months ahead of when everyone else can request availability.  But...next year I'd like to stay at the Harborside Atlantis.

Can I trade with someone who owns at the Harborside Atlantis so both of us (owners) can take advantage of the home resort preference period?  The benefit is that we both can take advantage of each owners home resort preference period rather than work within the 8 month prior to arrival timeframe.

If both owners have high-end option values why can't they trade with other high-end option owners to lock in ahead of the rest of the network?

Just wondering.

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## grgs (Apr 4, 2010)

Flankster said:


> Can I trade with someone who owns at the Harborside Atlantis so both of us (owners) can take advantage of the home resort preference period?  The benefit is that we both can take advantage of each owners home resort preference period rather than work within the 8 month prior to arrival timeframe.
> 
> If both owners have high-end option values why can't they trade with other high-end option owners to lock in ahead of the rest of the network?



Yes, you can do this--it referred to as a direct exchange.  You can post an exchange request ad here:

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/

Tuggers have successfully direct exchanged, and when it works, it works well for both parties.  I would guess that it can sometimes be difficult to coordinate with another person.

Glorian


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2010)

Flankster said:


> Can I trade with someone who owns at the Harborside Atlantis so both of us (owners) can take advantage of the home resort preference period?  The benefit is that we both can take advantage of each owners home resort preference period rather than work within the 8 month prior to arrival timeframe.



Hi and welcome to TUG!  

Yes, this kind of exchange is permitted, but I think you will have a hard time finding a Harborside owner who is interested, because WPORV is a much easier exchange both through the SVN and through II, than Harborside is, and Harborside has higher maintenance fees, so an owner is more likely to use it, or rent it.

In other words, you want to trade a week with lower demand and lower maintenance fees, for a week with higher demand and higher maintenance fees - this may not seem like an equal trade to a Harborside owner.

WPORV maintenance fee - $ 2,373.90
HRA maintenance fee - $2979.24​
We have a place in the TUG Marketplace, where you can post a request for this kind of private exchange, but we don't allow any buying/selling/renting/trading in the discussion forums.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 5, 2010)

I've used Tug to advertise my WKORV-N OF 2 bdrm villa for use years '09 and '11 and have had a mixed bag of results.  In '08, I was in the middle of negotiating a direct trade with a Marriott Aruba owner for summer '09, but she didn't want to pull the trigger until she'd secured flights using her FF miles, so we put the deal on ice.  In the meantime, I was able to get into WSJ for Jan '09 using my SOs, so that deal fell through.  (Too bad for her as it would have been a much better deal for her than it would have been for me as I was offering up an OF summer week and she was offering up a OV fall week.)  Had I not been able to get into WSJ, I probably would have gone ahead with that exchange, though, because I've always wanted to go to Aruba. 

I have had a few bites for 2011, but none were to places on my Wish List, so once again I'm waiting to see if I can get another SVN trade to WSJ or HRA (ha!) before pursuing those further.  That's the trouble with using high-end properties as exchangers -- you want something at least close to comparable in terms of quality and MFs or it seems a waste of money.  Most of the exchangers have offered up not their home resort, but all the various locations in their network, but that means I'd have to wait for their exchange window to open up (and the longer I wait, the less likely it is that I'd find someone who wants the week I've booked as a back-up), but it also means that I won't get a guaranteed view, which is really what I want. Eh. 

You're at more of a disadvantage because WPORV, like WKORV, is very easy to exchange into, but was sold as all OV.  I at least have the advantage of offering up something that an SVN/II exchanger can't get -- and that's an OF view.  However, in order to secure the best villa, I have to book exactly 12 months in advance, which means that the exchange has to be cemented well in advance of the 12 month window.  And most people just aren't that organized. 

So while I'd still recommend posting an ad, I wouldn't hold my breath that I'd get trades into places like WSJ or HRA. Rather I'd do it with the attitude that I'm open to suggestions.  I've personally never considered staying at Five Seasons Aviara, for instance, but I'm certainly thinking about it now that someone has offered it up.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 5, 2010)

*Five Seasons Aviara*



LisaRex said:


> I've used Tug to advertise my WKORV-N OF 2 bdrm villa for use years '09 and '11 and have had a mixed bag of results.  In '08, I was in the middle of negotiating a direct trade with a Marriott Aruba owner for summer '09, but she didn't want to pull the trigger until she'd secured flights using her FF miles, so we put the deal on ice.  In the meantime, I was able to get into WSJ for Jan '09 using my SOs, so that deal fell through.  (Too bad for her as it would have been a much better deal for her than it would have been for me as I was offering up an OF summer week and she was offering up a OV fall week.)  Had I not been able to get into WSJ, I probably would have gone ahead with that exchange, though, because I've always wanted to go to Aruba.
> 
> I have had a few bites for 2011, but none were to places on my Wish List, so once again I'm waiting to see if I can get another SVN trade to WSJ or HRA (ha!) before pursuing those further.  That's the trouble with using high-end properties as exchangers -- you want something at least close to comparable in terms of quality and MFs or it seems a waste of money.  Most of the exchangers have offered up not their home resort, but all the various locations in their network, but that means I'd have to wait for their exchange window to open up (and the longer I wait, the less likely it is that I'd find someone who wants the week I've booked as a back-up), but it also means that I won't get a guaranteed view, which is really what I want. Eh.
> 
> ...



:hysterical: :rofl:   When did it go up from Four Seasons?  You made my morning with a huge chuckle, mucho gracias


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 5, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> :hysterical: :rofl:   When did it go up from Four Seasons?  You made my morning with a huge chuckle, mucho gracias



Dagnabit, that's the second time I've made that mistake!  In my defense, I play in a tennis league here in Cincinnati, and two of the clubs we play are named "Five Seasons" (one in Cincinnati and one in Northern Kentucky). 

Blame them for their goofy name!  

http://www.fiveseasonssportsclub.com/


----------



## Flankster (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great input.

I am still not clear on why the MF would matter if both parties are only interested in trading their week with another owner.  I am assuming both parties would be responsible for their own MF cost...is there another angle to this I am not taking into consideration?

We met some families on our last holiday in Kaua‘i who had the same question...surely there are other owners (e.g. HSR, WSJ) that would like to be in Hawaii for a week why wouldn't they consider trading with other SVOwners in HI who could secure them a week via their home resort preference period?

MF aside (and to LisaRex's point) the only issue I see is that most people are not well organized so getting two well organized parties together to facilitate the trade would be challenging.

I think the home resort preference period is a huge trade incentive advantage provided both parties want to be in the other location and are organized enough to pull the trigger at the same time.

It would really be nice if SVN could help facilitate these types of trades (home resort preference periods)...this would create a whole new facet of flexibility if it offered online via their website.  Just sayin'.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 5, 2010)

Flankster said:


> I am still not clear on why the MF would matter if both parties are only interested in trading their week with another owner.  I am assuming both parties would be responsible for their own MF cost...is there another angle to this I am not taking into consideration?



Yes, they each pay their own MFs.  But there's a huge disparity in MFs among TSs and even within Starwood itself.  For instance, I pay $2600 for my 2 bdrm villa.  I'd never trade that for a 2 bdrm in Orlando or Cancun, where MFs (and rental prices) are $1200-1400/ year.  If I really wanted to go to those places, I'd rather opt to rent out my Hawaii villa for at least the cost of MFs and apply those proceeds towards renting in the new place, with $1000 left over to apply towards airfare, activities, etc. 

Therein lies part of the reason that SVN is so flawed.  There really should be some correlation between MFs and SOs.  Until that happens, you can expect that HRA and WSJ will continue to be difficult to get into.  The only reason that WKORV is so easy to trade into is because it's nice year round there and there are so many units.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2010)

Flankster said:


> We met some families on our last holiday in Kaua‘i who had the same question...surely there are other owners (e.g. HSR, WSJ) that would like to be in Hawaii for a week why wouldn't they consider trading with other SVOwners in HI who could secure them a week via their home resort preference period?



You would think so, but in reality, there is very little interest among HRA and WSJ owners to trade into Hawaii.  A few years ago, a member of this board set up a website for private Starwood owner trades.  A lot of people signed up, but not a single trade was made into WSJ or HRA - not one.



> I think the home resort preference period is a huge trade incentive advantage provided both parties want to be in the other location and are organized enough to pull the trigger at the same time.



At some resorts this is true, but it's not that big a deal at WPORV, because 1) there are no deeded views and 2) it's an easy exchange through both II and the SVN.  I've traded in twice through II using very inexpensive resale deposits for the exchange.

In other words, if I own a week at HRA and I know I can trade into WPORV, using an inexpensive deposit with a MF of $700 a year, why would I use my HRA week with a MF of $3,000 for the trade?

I know you are new here, so I will explain a little.  You can exchange into 80% of the Starwood resorts through II with a very cheap Starwood week that you buy resale.  For example, you can buy a 1 bdm. resale at Sheraton Desert Oasis for less than $500, with a maintenance fee of $700, and use it to trade into a 2 bdm. at WPORV, and just about any other Starwood resort, except HRA and WSJ.  HRA and WSJ are the toughest exchange in the SVN.  So it's not just comparing their resort to your resort, it's also based on the fact that savvy owners know they can use a much cheaper exchanger to get into WPORV, and they can get more value out of their HRA week, using it another way.

Besides the difference in maintenance fee, demand, trading strategies, and perceived value, the other factor is that most WSJ and HRA owners live on the east coast and it is a looooong trip to Hawaii from there.

If I was an HRA or WSJ owner, and I wanted to go to Hawaii, frankly, I wouldn't chose WPORV, because there is no guaranteed view.  Instead, I'd trade with an ocean front owner at WKORV where they have fabulous guaranteed views.

I'm sorry my friend, but we've been down this road before, and the demand just doesn't exist.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 5, 2010)

Before last year (2009) - I was interested in exchanging my WSJ 2Bd/3Ba for a 1Bd OF at either WKORV or WKORVN (same SO amount of 81K).  I had no takers.

One reason for this may have been because one cannot openly offer up this exchange to SVO TUG readers (on the forum) because it is against TUG rules - and other than shadowy talk about it - you have to rely on a Tugger finding the exchange request only on the exchange board which most do not read (therefore - people that may have been interested, but could not be aware of it unless told about it - and the first rule of TUG club is that you can't talk about... the specific details of direct exchanges (TUGBrian heard about it, but to no avail) - so someone may have missed out on the oportunity - who knows?  Turned out not to matter because we ended up going (because we bought an adjacent week).

Another issue is that weeks at WSJ are fixed - so if one did find an exchange they are limited to which week(s) they can go to WSJ - and that really limits the number of people that can make this exchange.  Since WSJ must lock into their villa at 10 months out - it becomes a time-mismatch in trying to sync up with a WKORV/N-WPORV week.


----------



## YYJMSP (Apr 5, 2010)

SVN exchange in to WMH, confirmed Jan 7, smaller 1BR for Mar 14-21 (got upgraded to larger 1BR)


Bunch of SVN exchanges in to WKORV during the first half of this coming July (most Jul 3-10, some Jul 11-18):

2x Studio's, confirmed Dec 3, and Jan 15
3x 1BR's, confirmed Jan 7, Mar 11, and Mar 22

The March confirmations were successful wait-lists originally requested in Dec...


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 7, 2010)

Flankster said:


> Hi -
> 
> New to the thread, so apologies upfront if my question has already been addressed.  I have to admit that I am still learning how to leverage the SVO program to its fullest to maximize the options I own.  I am glad I stumbled upon this site!
> 
> ...



We traded our St John unit for a Westin Maui unit for this year. 

Advertised here on Tug in the marketplace. 

We have also traded Harborside for St John too, before we bought St John.


----------



## Troopers (Jun 4, 2010)

Harborside Atlantis Resort
2 bedroom lockoff
Feb 4, 2011 - 7 nights

Reservation made at 8 months out.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 4, 2010)

HRA 1/28/10 

Requested 8 months out at 9am. 

Still looking to get into WSJ instead, and have called daily, but so far only 3 bdrms are avail in Jan/Feb '10.


----------



## jarta (Jun 4, 2010)

Lisa,   ...   I reserved a 2-br for next January at 8 months out.  Later, I gave it back.  2-br are rarely available for Plat Plus season, not unavailable.

3 br are easily available at 8 months out.  However, they are Bay Vista 3-brs unless you are elite enough for Starwood to bounce someone from a Hillside pool villa.  It happens.

I'm looking to get a 3-br trade for next March in July.  I gave back my January 3-br at WSJ last week to free up Staroptions.  It, also, was reserved at 8 months out.

Good luck on getting the 2-br.   ...   eom


----------



## vistana101 (Jun 4, 2010)

jarta said:


> Lisa,   ...   I reserved a 2-br for next January at 8 months out.  Later, I gave it back.  2-br are rarely available for Plat Plus season, not unavailable.
> 
> 3 br are easily available at 8 months out.  However, they are Bay Vista 3-brs unless you are elite enough for Starwood to bounce someone from a Hillside pool villa.  It happens.
> 
> ...


Wow! You are very lucky! We are trying for next summer, in a 2 or 3 bedroom. What are my chances?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2010)

vistana101 said:


> Wow! You are very lucky! We are trying for next summer, in a 2 or 3 bedroom. What are my chances?



Do you have an on-going request in place for a large timeframe?


----------



## vistana101 (Jun 4, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Do you have an on-going request in place for a large timeframe?



No, we are going to try WSJ through SVN, only have a 2 bed prime SVV to deposit in Interval.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2010)

vistana101 said:


> No, we are going to try WSJ through SVN, only have a 2 bed prime SVV to deposit in Interval.



Of course - sorry.  Good luck!


----------



## vistana101 (Jun 4, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Of course - sorry.  Good luck!


No problem. Thank you!


----------



## Transit (Jun 4, 2010)

vistana101 said:


> No, we are going to try WSJ through SVN, only have a 2 bed prime SVV to deposit in Interval.



You can do a request first with II now .There is always the rare chance you may connect. At 8 months try the SVN route.


----------



## vistana101 (Jun 4, 2010)

Transit said:


> You can do a request first with II now .There is always the rare chance you may connect. At 8 months try the SVN route.



I might try it. We would really love to go to St. John if possible. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## jarta (Jun 4, 2010)

vistana101,   ...   "Wow! You are very lucky!"

No.  I'm not lucky.  I plan ahead.  I have a lot of Staroptions to be flexible with and I am early and somewhat relentless in my calling.

GLTY getting that 2-br. Call the Starwood reservations number exactly 8 months out and at exactly 9 am EDT.

BTW, the Hillside lockouts do not show up for Staroption trades until about 3 months out.  To find and snag one of them 3-br pool villas at 3 months out in November or December of this year is the definition of luck.   ...   eom


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 6, 2010)

Adding for 2011....We  recently negotiates a 3-way exchange. We are trading our 3 bedroom WSJ. 

There are three owners....all 3 bedrooms at their respective resort.
Marriott Aruba Surf Club wanted Harborside
Harborside wanted Westin St John
Westin St John wanted Marriott Aruba

I had my unit listed in the Tug Marketplace. 

Second year in a row to list my WSJ on Tug and successfully exchanged the unit within a month. Also, buying into Bay Vista section, with its float season really helps.


----------



## azsunluvr (Jun 6, 2010)

Since I now work for an airline and can fly standby, I take a lot of small trips instead of one week vacations. Last year I used my staroptions to trade for 3-5 night stays on Maui, Kauai, and in Orlando at Vistana Villages. This year I will be going to Cancun, Harborside and I hope Hawaii again. I've not yet had a problem getting what I wanted within the 90-day window. I even had to make a last-minute change (called from the airport!) from Orlando to Hawaii.


----------



## grgs (Jun 6, 2010)

I was able to book a 1 bedroom premium unit at Harborside for Jan. 2-9, 2011.  Several different Jan. weeks were available.

Glorian


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 12, 2010)

Tried unsuccessfully again today to book a 2 bdrm at WSJ for Feb 2011.  The only units avail were 3 bdrms.  

There are still plenty of HRA 2 bdrms if anyone is interested.


----------



## jarta (Jun 12, 2010)

Lisa,   ...   But no 3-br at Harborside for Saturday, February 12.  And, there will be no 3-br tomorrow at Harborside for February 13.  Yesterday I dumped my home resort April Harborside 3-br due to inability of some guests to travel then and for all of us picked up the last 3-br for February 13 (Valentine's week) yesterday.  All the Building 4 (Sunday) 3-br at Harborside - only 8 of them - overlook the Harborside pool and the sound.  (No charge since it was a "home resort" in season change.)

I will look for a 2 or 3-br at WSJ in April this coming August.

I love the flexibility of Staroptions.   ...   eom


----------



## vistana101 (Jun 12, 2010)

jarta said:


> Lisa,   ...   But no 3-br at Harborside for Saturday, February 12.  And, there will be no 3-br tomorrow at Harborside for February 13.  Yesterday I dumped my home resort April Harborside 3-br due to inability of some guests to travel then and for all of us picked up the last 3-br for February 13 (Valentine's week) yesterday.  All the Building 4 (Sunday) 3-br at Harborside - only 8 of them - overlook the Harborside pool and the sound.  (No charge since it was a "home resort" in season change.)
> 
> I will look for a 2 or 3-br at WSJ in April this coming August.
> 
> I love the flexibility of Staroptions.   ...   eom



Do you have any other information pertaining to what check-in days get you what building(s)?(Harborside and other resorts?)

Thank you
Vistana101


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 12, 2010)

vistana101 said:


> Do you have any other information pertaining to what check-in days get you what building(s)?(Harborside and other resorts?)
> 
> Thank you
> Vistana101



Check the FAQ above, I believe this is listed there.


----------



## vistana101 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Check the FAQ above, I believe this is listed there.



Owner Resources has Harborside,SBP and maybe another resort. Is the building affected by villa type/season as that is not specified there. Also, do you have any information on SVV?


----------



## jarta (Jun 12, 2010)

vistana,   ...   The "Starwood Owner Resources" sticky at the top of the Starwood Forum opening page has 3 maps of Harborside.  

The 2 ones where you do not have to be signed in have the days of check in by building for Phase II.  Also, Phase I check in days by building are on the map without the room numbers.

To get the locations of the room numbers for Phase I, you have to sign in and use the 3rd map.   ...   eom


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jun 12, 2010)

Trades so far using our WMH 148,000 points

2004	WSJ 3Br Easter week 2004

2005	Harborside 2Br, then private trade for Marriott Summit Watch 2Br 2/05

2006	WKORV 2Br then private trade for Marriott Waiohai 2Br 7/06

2007	WKORV 2Br, then private trade for Summit Watch 1/08

2008	WKORV 2Br, then private trade for Marriott Ko’Olina 2Br  6/08

2009	SPG trade for Cancun Lagunamar 1Br 6/09 AND - II trade for Sheraton Mtn Vista 2Br 4/10

2010 Still not sure yet!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 12, 2010)

Fletcher921 said:


> Trades so far using our WMH 148,000 points
> 
> 2004	WSJ 3Br Easter week 2004
> 
> ...



Very nice trades! We love our WKV units too.


----------



## jarta (Jun 12, 2010)

Unless I change and re-jiggle (again lol!):

Premium 1-br WDW - 2 weeks - January 2011 - Staroption reservation at 7 mo.

Harborside 3-br - February 2011 - Home (but altered on 6/12/10; 8 months + 1 day  )

WKV 2-br - March 2011 - Home (12 month)

215,200 Staroptions still left to spend for the rest of 2011.  Looking to use Staroptions to reserve in August (at 8 month) a 2 or 3-br at WSJ for April 2011.  WSJ, as beautiful and wonderful as it is, presents problems because none of the units are lockoffs.  So, you cannot drop just a part of the 2 or 3-br reservation if you or guests run into problems going.  You either find other guests to go (not really that hard if they know about WSJ) or drop before 60 days from scheduled arrival and take back the Staroptions.  (Last year, I used Staroptions to get into an April 3-br pool villa at WSJ at 8 months out.  I have another Bay Vista 3-br at WSJ for Sept.-Oct. 2010 made at 8 months with Staroptions.)

Love visiting WKV or Harborside in late October or early November with 8 mo. or less reservations, too.  Have done it several times.   ...   eom


----------



## vistana101 (Jun 13, 2010)

jarta said:


> BTW, the Hillside lockouts do not show up for Staroption trades until about 3 months out.  To find and snag one of them 3-br pool villas at 3 months out in November or December of this year is the definition of luck.   ...   eom





jarta said:


> (Last year, I used Staroptions to get into an April 3-br pool villa at WSJ at 8 months out.)



I thought you stated the 3 bedroom pool villas were only released to SVN members at 3 months out? But you say you booked a pool villa last year at 8 months out? Please clarify. Thank you!


----------



## jarta (Jun 13, 2010)

vistana,   ...   "Please clarify."

When I arrived @ WSJ, I was upgraded to a 3-br pool villa.  Usually, it's 3 months for Hillside lockouts.  See post #24 in this thread.    ...   eom


----------



## vistana101 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jarta, thank you. Were you upgraded simply because it was available?(Also, your 5* elite status?)


----------



## RLOGO (Jun 13, 2010)

tomandrobin said:


> Very nice trades! We love our WKV units too.



Fletcher921 was using our WMH 148,000, not WKV.  Interesting because WMH is a voluntary resort so the trades were through II. So, it seems you can’t rent II trades but you can trade them.  Do I have this right???


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 13, 2010)

RLOGO said:


> Fletcher921 was using our WMH 148,000, not WKV.  Interesting because WMH is a voluntary resort so the trades were through II. So, it seems you can’t rent II trades but you can trade them.  Do I have this right???



If Fletch921 bought WMH from the developer, she would have Staroptions,  and it looks like she has made both Staroption and II trades.  

Yes, you can do a Staroption exchange and rent or trade it.

No, you are not supposed to do that with II trades.


----------



## DanCali (Jun 13, 2010)

RLOGO said:


> Fletcher921 was using our WMH 148,000, not WKV.  Interesting because WMH is a voluntary resort so the trades were through II. So, it seems you can’t rent II trades but you can trade them.  Do I have this right???



Although we do make a lot of fuss about voluntary resorts being only able to trade through II, as Denise points out, this is only for a Starwood volunary resort unit purchased on the resale market. The noise we make about it here and the importance we apply to this issue is probably totally disproportionate to the number of owners it applies to. Obviously, as resorts mature and more and more units become resale units this will increase in importance, but I wouldn't be surprised if many owners at voluntary resorts don't currently even know what a voluntary resort is, or that their Staroptions are not transferable on the resale market...


----------



## RLOGO (Jun 14, 2010)

DanCali said:


> Although we do make a lot of fuss about voluntary resorts being only able to trade through II, as Denise points out, this is only for a Starwood volunary resort unit purchased on the resale market. The noise we make about it here and the importance we apply to this issue is probably totally disproportionate to the number of owners it applies to. Obviously, as resorts mature and more and more units become resale units this will increase in importance, but I wouldn't be surprised if many owners at voluntary resorts don't currently even know what a voluntary resort is, or that their Staroptions are not transferable on the resale market...




It goes to show how little I know. I just assumed that the mandatory resorts were setup for trading within network whether it was from the developer or resale. I am puzzled to why Starwood would setup Mandatory and Voluntary if both have the same functions if bought from the developer.


----------



## DanCali (Jun 14, 2010)

RLOGO said:


> It goes to show how little I know. I just assumed that the mandatory resorts were setup for trading within network whether it was from the developer or resale. I am puzzled to why Starwood would setup Mandatory and Voluntary if both have the same functions if bought from the developer.



Add resorts can trade within the network when purchased from the developer. If purchased resale, only mandatory resorts have Staroptions. 

The initial differentiation (mandatory resorts) between developer and resale was no ability to convert to hotel Starpoints (like Marriott). As hotel points got devalued, and the option to convert to hotel points became less attractive, I assume they decided at some point they need to do more. I presume they thought that if the product on the resale market was significantly less attractive then people would necessarily have to buy retail. If they could turn the mandatory resorts to voluntary they would do it in a heartbeat.

The problem for Starwood, the way I see it, is that people will buy developer if (i) the differential between resale and retail prices justifies what you get extra (e.g. Staroptions, Starpoints, or Elite status), or (ii) if the buyer is unaware of the resale market. The "benefit" of SVN was sold so much that it, along with high MFs, killed the resale values of voluntary resorts. So if people know about the resale market, why pay $55K for an annual WPORV when you can buy it for less than 10% that amount on the resale market. And if you want Staroptions to trade, WKV and SVV are mostly the things people look at on the resale market. That leaves selling only to people who haven't learned about the resale market or to the very few who know of and can afford the Elite program. Given that it's relatively easy to find TUG during the allotted time to rescind, it's getting harder and harder to sell...

Raising MFs and killing the resale value more, will only make things worse. IMO, the only thing that can save SVN in the long run is reigning in MFs to make ownership attractive again, and allowing all resale units into SVN, both of which will increase resale prices and reduce the differential between resale and retail. The less attractive alternative (for them) is to lower retail prices...


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jun 17, 2010)

Add this trade now...

2010 Starwood trade for Westin Princeville 2br 5/11 AND - Starwood trade for Sheraton Mtn Vista 2Br 2/11

So, traded 2br WMH unit for a Kauai week and a Ski week.  Happy :whoopie: , happy :whoopie:  !!

And - as for what is allowed and what is not allowed...  Do I have this right?  

The understanding I have is that you are to use the II trades yourself.  Trades made directly with Starwwod can be traded  privately or rented, yes?


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 17, 2010)

Fletcher921 said:


> The understanding I have is that you are to use the II trades yourself.  Trades made directly with Starwwod can be traded  privately or rented, yes?



II trades must be used by you or purchase a guest certificate for your friends or other family. 

Starwwood exchanges can be used as if you were the actual owner.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 18, 2010)

Fletcher921 said:


> The understanding I have is that you are to use the II trades yourself.  Trades made directly with Starwwod can be traded privately or rented, yes?



Yes, and yes!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

SVN documentation prohibits renting an SVN exchange, just like II and RCI documentation.  It appears Starwood is not enforcing that policy .... yet .


----------



## daynab (Jun 19, 2010)

Just got my 1st trade today. SVV for WKORV North, 1 BR Premium. 
Feb 18-25, 2011. 
We are so excited. This will be our first vacation as owners, and we have never been to Hawaii before. We are so excited!!!

Dayna:whoopie:


----------



## amundson (Jul 29, 2010)

We just traded our WKV 1 BR (smaller unit) for a studio premium at WKORV, Mar 12 - 19.  

Hoping to trade the larger unit for a 2BR at HRA during the summer of 2011.  Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 29, 2010)

amundson said:


> We just traded our WKV 1 BR (smaller unit) for a studio premium at WKORV, Mar 12 - 19.
> 
> Hoping to trade the larger unit for a 2BR at HRA during the summer of 2011.  Keeping fingers crossed.



With the larger WKV 1 bedroom worth 81k staroptions, you can only trade for a dedicated 2 bedroom. The 2 bedroom lock-off requires 96k staroptions. 

The smaller unit sleeps 6. 

Exchanging into HRA for a 2 bedroom, either size, is extremely difficult in the summer months. But even if you do not succeed at the 8 month window, call back often. 

And Good Luck!


----------



## stevens397 (Aug 3, 2010)

Traded our Kierland 2 BR Platinum for Harborside Atlantis 2 BR lock-off for next March.  First time going there.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 3, 2010)

stevens397 said:


> Traded our Kierland 2 BR Platinum for Harborside Atlantis 2 BR lock-off for next March.  First time going there.



Congrats on your exchange! 

I hope you love Harborside as much as we do.


----------



## jarta (Aug 3, 2010)

I phoned in a couple of weeks ago while on a cruise and picked up a 3-br at WSJ (agent said I could request either VG or BV) for December 12-19 of 2010 with assorted unused StarOptions.  Now that I'm back, I don't know if I'll keep it.  But, if I drop it, it's only $29 out of pocket.

I was looking at 8 months out for a 3-br 2011 April week at WSJ, but couldn't get one.

Mid-December's not a great week, but hurricane season is over and it's usually snowing in Chicago by mid-December.  Maybe a Christmas tan for me and my wife!      ...   eom


----------



## GregT (Jun 8, 2012)

All,

I'm bumping up this old thread because it was influential to me in the decision to buy Starwood.  Like many owners, I hoped to visit WSJ and HRA.

So here is the success I've had (and it validates the decision to buy SVN):

Reservation for:

Westin St. John
Studio
February 1 - February 8 2013

Booked on June 1, 2012 (at 9am ET)

then today, I paid the $29 cancel fee and switched to:

Westin St. John
Studio
Febuary 8 - February 15, 2013  (my preferred dates)

1BRs were not available for either date, but when I called in on June 2 2012 (at 10:30am ET) out of curiousity, the SVN agent told me that he had booked a 1BR for someone earlier that day -- so there had been something.

Net net, I was happy to get the original reservation and even happier that I got the second reservation with the exact dates that I wanted a week later.   

Thanks again to those TUGgers who posted earlier in this thread, which convinced me to buy the WKV.

All the best,

Greg


----------

